# Unterschied Five Ten Women und Men?



## *Miss Geschick* (28. August 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab bisher die Five Ten Freerider Contact Women.
Würde mir jetzt gerne als Nachfolger die Freerider Pro holen. Allerdings gefallen mir die Farben der Frauenvarianten nicht wirklich. Ich tendiere eher zu dem blauen Männerschuh.
Hat evtl eine von Euch schon beide probiert und kann mir sagen ob die Männergrössen genauso ausfallen oder irgendwie extrem viel weiter etc sind?


----------



## Aninaj (28. August 2017)

"Normalerweise", sind Frauenschuhe etwas schmaler in der Ferse und etwas breiter im Vorfuß. Real habe ich davon bisher aber noch nicht so wirklich viel gemerkt und vermute, dass die bei 5.10 da auch keinen großen Unterschied machen. Von daher nimm, was gefällt, hast ja zum Glück keine Minifüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. August 2017)

Na gut  Ich denke auch ich bestelle die einfach mal. Und wenn sie nix sind kann ich Dir am Wochenende ja die Schuld dafür geben 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aninaj (28. August 2017)

Bring sie einfach mit, dann können wir die alle mal probieren


----------



## lucie (28. August 2017)

Ich hatte schon einmal die Herren- und die Damenvariante zum Probieren da. Habe nicht wirklich einen Unterschied feststellen können.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. August 2017)

Ok, dann bestelle ich die mal 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lucie (28. August 2017)

Welche Größe hast Du?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. August 2017)

40


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lucie (28. August 2017)

, ihr lebt alle auf zu großem Fuß...


----------



## Perlenkette (28. August 2017)

Ja es gibt tolle Farben; aber die Ladys- Version gibt es (meist oder gar) nicht in 42,5 . Ladys 42 hatte ich schon mal bei einer Freundin an und ich hatte den Eindruck, sie seien schmaler.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. August 2017)

Für meine andere Hälfte hab ich auch gleich ein neues Paar mitbestellen dürfen. Mit Extra-Rabattcode sind die nun bei Exxpozed auf 84 bzw 89 Euro gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (29. August 2017)

@*Miss Geschick*

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (29. August 2017)

bajcca schrieb:


> @*Miss Geschick*
> 
> Danke für den Tipp!



Mit X-TRA-SSV17 bekommst Du die 20% Rabatt extra. Gilt aber nur noch diesen Monat glaub.


----------



## KarinS (29. August 2017)

hab da auch bis jetzt keinen Unterschied zwischen Damen und Herrenmodell feststellen können... die neuen Freerider Pro sind aber etwas schmäler wie die "normalen" Freerider


----------



## bajcca (29. August 2017)

Den Rabatt hatte ich schon gefunden, damit ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## Schwimmer (29. August 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Für meine andere Hälfte hab ich auch gleich ein neues Paar mitbestellen dürfen. Mit Extra-Rabattcode sind die nun bei Exxpozed auf 84 bzw 89 Euro gekommen



Wie fährt es sich denn so vierbeinig ...


----------



## sarah_k (30. August 2017)

Ich habe die Freerider in der hohen Variante als Herrenmodell und kann nicht behaupten das die größer/breiter ausfallen. Im Gegenteil, ich habe 40 anstatt 39 nehmen müssen. Könnte aber auch an meinen unförmigen Füßen liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

